# Dodge Ram 1500 Front Spring Help



## KarlDeckman

Hey Guys new to the site, Had a question For everybody. I currently own a Dodge Ram 1500 Standard Cab Long Bed and Have A 7'6" Western Unimount Pro Plow with three springs and the truck sags about 2-3 inches does any one know if i could install 2500 or 3500 ram springs in the truck or what after market springs are good to put in there to help with plowing.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

yes.....................


----------



## mnglocker

Ballast behind the rear axle first then some timbrens to soften the bottoming out and you'll be fine. I've run my 1500 like that for years with an 8 foot UniMount.


----------



## plowguy43

What year is your truck?


----------



## KarlDeckman

Its a 97 Dodge Ram


----------



## plowguy43

Then yes, the 1500-3500's are all interchangeable.


----------



## justme-

and remember it's going to ride stiff as all get out with those springs- I would suggest 2500 V8 springs- the diesel's had heavier springs.
Timbrens might be a better option unless you're concerned the stock springs are worn out - which is quite possible if the plow was on the truck since new.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Question if we change our springs (95 1500) and we put 2500 v10 coils on. Would we
A. Use 1500 shocks or
B. Use 2500 shocks
I ask this because the springs are bigger


----------



## justme-

Good question.
The stock shocks can handle a change in ride height up to 2 inches (leveling kits do not require new longer shocks) so unless the V10 springs raise the unloaded height more than 2 inches the stock length should be fine. I don't really think the 'stock' replacement shocks from the 1500 or the 2500 are different.
That said, if you're running the original shocks in that 95 you probably should use the coil swap as an opportunity to change them anyway- they are likely worn out anyway.
Bilstein 5100 series would be my recommendation. It's the defacto replacement shock for the diesel Rams. No matter what, skip Rancho, you'll only end up replacing them in another year.


----------



## MoparPlowJockey

I have a 2001 1500 that I changed the springs out. I put in 2500 springs from a Diesel. Raised the front of the truck 2 inches. With a 7.5 Meyer Plow it hardly drops when the plow is raised. The ride is firm but not rough.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I've been sitting on brand new springs/suspension out of my 99 2500 V8 since 2000. Thought I would end up using them on a 1500 but I guess not...have yet to buy one so I doubt I will.


----------



## KarlDeckman

*Springs*

Would you be willing to sell them ?


----------



## NBI Lawn

KarlDeckman;1275320 said:


> Would you be willing to sell them ?


Sure. Really though for how much shipping would be you could probably just go to your local scrap yard.

If you are still interested I can grab the number off of them. They still have the factory sticker on them. The truck did have a "plow prep" on it.


----------



## KarlDeckman

*Springs*

I Am interested i have gone to my local Scrap Yard but cant ever find a 2500 only 1500


----------



## quigleysiding

You should check into new ones. I bought new ones for my 3500 for $ 225.00 at Palmer Springs. They are so nice. Should have got them years ago. It"s like a whole different truck.


----------



## 2robinhood

I have a 1998 Ram 1500 and up-graded to HD springs.
Stock Ram 1500 springs are rated at 770lbs per spring.
Dayton HD springs ( #350-1202SD ) are rated at 1770 per spring.
They are the same exact hight as the stock springs outside of the vehicle.
After they are installed, the extra load capacity raised the front of my truck 1 1/2"
I am running an 8 foot Arctic without any issues.


----------

